# Cocoa Beach Fishing



## srmz (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey out there! I will be down in the Cocoa Beach area in October. Usually stay a bit farther north at Ponce and do well at the jetty. Do any of you know any decent spots to fish from shore or jetty around the Cocoa Beach area? Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

There is Jetty Park which is at Port Canaveral just north of Cocoa Beach. Cocoa also has a pier which is ok. Snapper, flounder, bluefish and snook are your most likely catches.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

October should put you into much of the ideal fishing time for this area of Florida as fish will be migrating south , depending on the frequency of storms and existance of cold fronts.

Full moon occurs 10/23/10, which should affect all the estuaries in the area. Bait seems to move out with the larger tides of the full moon .

If not fishing just the jettys and piers , look for rip currents in the surf , depending on tide and winds , especially at low impact beaches .

Fishwander


----------



## Highside (Aug 10, 2010)

The best place to fish the beach in Brevard County is unfortunately not such an easy place to get access to. If you know anyone in that area that is a badged employee of Kennedy Space Center or Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, they can get you on to the very tip of the Cape (Camera A, Camera B and Complex 34 beaches). These beaches are amazing and you will most likely be the only people there other than the line of boats that come in to fish the surfline troughs. If you can't get on the base, Playlinda beach is probably your next best bet to avoid lots of people. Take Garden Street from US1 in Titusville across the bridge and it's a straight shot to the beach. Cost is $3 (National Wildlife Refuge) and it closes at sunset which is kind of a downer. There are also public access beaches all up and down A1A. The quietest (people wise) in October tend to be at the beach side of Patrick Air Force base.

Hope this helps. The surf bite is strong in October here. Good luck.


----------

